# 2006 Sentra 1.8S...Transmission failure at 33K



## FVT (Oct 24, 2006)

Hello everyone,

Basic Info about the car: 2006 Nissan Sentra 1.8S Special Edition, 4-speed Auto Transmission. 
Bought the car new with 10 miles on it.

I am posting this because I know for a fact that there is a lot of B15 Sentra owners struggling with similar issues.

Troubles began around 12K miles when the transmission started making "Chirp" noises when it began shifting from 2nd to 3rd gear. I posted on this forum regarding this issue before (Link)

Turns out this was a common problem and there was a TSB on this problem. (Link) 

Took the car two times (first around 12K miles, second around 20K miles) to the Nissan Dealers in New Jersey and Pennsylvania (I moved to PA) and the problem was finally resolved. As per TSB, they added an additive to the transmission fluid.

Around 22 K, the transmission started shifting hard from 1st to 2nd. At first I thought this was a normal thing for this car as I saw lots of complaints about hard shifting on the web. 
However, the problem progressively got worse and with my warranty nearing expiration, I decided to take the car in for another check up. There was about 33K miles on it. I was also told by a fellow member that there was a TSB on this problem as well. (Link)
(Link from Nissan Forums)

Then I get a call from the dealer that the transmission is shot and I need to replace the transmission....which they ended up replacing. 

So anyone (I know there is quite a few on here) that is having similar symptoms and your warranty is about to run out, please take the car in to the dealer as soon as possible. I am told that this is a common problem for the B15 model year. So I thought I would pass this information on to all of you Sentra owners


----------

